# CSS: Glowing Links on Hover



## t3h_s01j4 (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay ive found tutorials all over on how to make your text glow using CSS.. and also how to use CSS to make your Links glow..

but how do you make it glow ONLY on mouse over?

please help! thanks


----------



## nj2b (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not an html guru by any means, but I usually do something like below in the style tag

```
[size=3]
a { color: #eeee99; text-decoration: none; }
a:hover { color: #9999ee; } 

a.links { background-color: #393989; color: #bcbcfc;
            font-family: arial; font-size: 12pt;
            display: block; width: 110; height: 18;
            text-decoration: none; }

a.links:hover { background-color: #9a9aea; color: #933393;
                  font-style: italic;
                  font-weight: 900; } 
[/size]
```
HTH


----------

